# Catalpa



## diltree (Jun 12, 2006)

I looked at a 30" dbh catalpa today that had a seam in it at breast height......the seem was ozzeing a wet sap.....could this be bacterial wetwood??



www.dillontree.com


----------



## antigrassguy (Jun 13, 2006)

diltree, IMO it would be more likely that the ooze is from a cavity seaping instead of slimflux. Most every catalpa that I have run into is hollow somewhere or everywhere.


----------



## treeseer (Jun 15, 2006)

could be both. wanna borrow my camera?


----------

